# Algae id



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I belive it is some sort of red algae. But given the generic name i have more then 2 species of these.
Here is one 








This form can be observed on glass and floating on the water surface

While this one stops lilaeopsis from growing.









Co2 is good and I belive i don't have enough fertilizers (here in romania you can't buy the tings you need for pmdd).I observed that the alage grows in places were it is more light. One of my florescent tubes doesn't start so i'll try with this setup (2.5wpg)


----------

